# Holiday Inn Vacations Club Myrtle Beach $700 Studio 6-28 to 7-5-15



## Tank (Jun 16, 2015)

Holiday Inn Vacations Club Myrtle Beach - South Beach Myrtle Beach check out here @ http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_sbr.php
Payment to be made by PayPal after you have verified your name is on the reservation

Click on my blue user name and send an email please

Studio available 7 nights


----------



## Tank (Jun 20, 2015)

still available ,,,,,,
can get your name on the reservation and use paypal


----------



## Tank (Jun 20, 2015)

*Holiday Inn Vacations Club Myrtle Beach $600 Studio 7-5 to 7-11-15*

another choice 

Holiday Inn Vacations Club Myrtle Beach - South Beach Myrtle Beach check out here @ http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_sbr.php
Payment to be made by PayPal after you have verified your name is on the reservation

Click on my blue user name and send an email please

Studio available 6 nights


----------



## Tank (Jun 21, 2015)

bump  ,,,,,  waiting for commitment


----------



## Tank (Jun 21, 2015)

still available


----------



## Tank (Jun 22, 2015)

waiting for commitment
Patrick didn't wait though on another listing he wrote
Hi Dave, sorry we were slow in getting back to you.  (we are in the throws of out processing here at Keesler Air Force Base).  We did receive everything & we are so excited & thrilled that we found your rental!!  Patrick called the resort & they confirmed our reservation.  We received all the info. you sent.  You certainly made it easy for us.  I know we will have a great time and I hope we can do business together again in the future!!
Thanks Patrick !


----------



## Tank (Jun 22, 2015)

still Available


----------



## Tank (Jun 24, 2015)

this is a 410 sq ft unit , sleeps up to 4


----------



## Tank (Jun 24, 2015)

bump ,,,,,
I need to turn this in friday and get my points back, Holiday Inn will get $2300 for this week. 
I'll get to reschedule


----------



## Tank (Jun 24, 2015)

Craigslist bump ,,,,,,


----------



## Tank (Jun 25, 2015)

still available


----------



## Tank (Jun 25, 2015)

pending  right now


----------



## Tank (Jun 26, 2015)

Rented !  thank you, enjoy your stay !


----------

